# GAB, Who's going?



## allen (May 21, 2008)

05/23/08
to
05/25/08 *Great American Barbecue* Kansas City, KS *Contact:* Tracy Satterfield, 11621 Kaw Drive/Box 304, Bonner Springs, KS 66012.
Phone: 913-422-9599. Fax: 913-422-4223. [email protected]
*KCBS Reps:* LARRY HADLEY, MIKE BUDAI, MARK SIMMONS, KIM COLLIER, CLARA WILLIAMS, JONATHAN B WILLIAMS *Prize Money:* $82000.00    *CBJ Percentage:* 100%_Results not in._


----------

